# Kindle Fire Now Sold Out!



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

According to today's press release from Amazon, Kindle Fire is now sold out. It'll be interesting to see what's next!



> Kindle Fire-The #1 Best-Selling Product on Amazon Since Launch-Now Sold Out
> 
> In just 9 months, Kindle Fire captures 22% of U.S. tablet sales
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And. . . . If you go to Amazon, sure enough, it's not showing as available except through 3rd party sellers.

The WiFi only Touch is also not currently available.  The Touch with 3G is available only with Special Offers -- though I expect you can still 'buy out' of them if you purchase now.

Countdown: 1 week to the announcement!


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Very exciting!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1 week to go & I am very excited to see what amazon willbe offering.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And. . . . If you go to Amazon, sure enough, it's not showing as available except through 3rd party sellers.


And they're all selling it for a lot more than $199.

It makes me think that after the announcement next week, Amazon will -

A. Drop the Kindle Fire altogether.

~ or ~

B. Announce a Kindle Fire 2, which is ready to ship immediately.

I'll bet on B.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Do we know what time the announcement will be?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> Do we know what time the announcement will be?


The Amazon Press Conference is scheduled to begin at 10:30 a.m. Pacific Time this Thursday, September 6th.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a bad feeling about that..  I have to pick up a patient at 10 for a 10:30am appt at UCI Medical Center.. wonder if they have wifi?  He has two appts and then I take him home and hope it isn'ttoo late to order.. I have this horrible need to get first day delivery when possible.

Thanks for the info.

Of course they have wifi in three buildings there, for patients and family.  But I'm looking for McDonald's or Starbucks nearby.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ah, you found what I found..  Yes, I'll check that out but it may be using some version of webtv (hopefully not... I'll be bringing my laptop along.)  My patient is outpatient so we may not qualify..

Thanks for looking!!


----------

